# ما هو الفرق بين المتر الطولى والمتر المربع فى حساب كميات الدكت



## berd (17 سبتمبر 2009)

ما هو الفرق بين المتر الطولى والمتر المربع فى حساب كميات الدكت؟
هذا سؤال بسيط عليكم ارجو افادتى بمثال وايهم افضل للمقاول والاسعار المتوقعة فى السعودية مثلا
والله الموفق


----------



## zanitty (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*[font=&quot]شوف يا سى دى[/font]**[font=&quot][/font]*​ *[font=&quot]من الاسم واضح الفرق[/font]*​ *[font=&quot]المتر طولى متر طولى [/font]*​ *[font=&quot]اما المربع فعباره عن انك بتجمع العرض + الارتفاع و تضربهم فى اتنين و تضرب الناتج فى طول الفرع اللى بتحسبه و تكرر نفس العمليه كل ما يختلف معاك مقاس الدكت لحد ما تجيب المجموع النهائى [/font]*​ *[font=&quot]واضح ان المتر المربع افضل من الطولى للمقاول لانه بياخد حقه مظبوط على حسب كميه الصاج اللى هو استعملها اما فى المتر الطولى فمش هتفرق هل حجم الدكت كبير و اللا صغير لانه بيقيس اطوال و بس [/font]*​ *[font=&quot]بعض المشاريع بينزل جدول كمياتها بالمتر الطولى محمل عليه الوصلات و مخارج الهوا و العزل و و و [/font]*​ *[font=&quot]انا الاغلب فبينزل بالمتر المربع و كل بند لوحده (الدكت محمل عليه الوصلات)[/font]*​ *[font=&quot]يعنى الدكت بند منفصل و العزل منفصل و مخارج الهواء و هكذا[/font]*​ *[font=&quot]متوسط سعر المتر المربع (دكت فقط 130 ريال سعودى) و العزل تقريبا 60 للمتر المربع[/font]*​


----------



## eng-ksa (18 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي الكريم 

المتر الطولي

هو المتر الطولي للمجاري الهوائية بغض النظر عن مساحات الدكت

ويبلغ سعره بحدود 160 ريال شامل للعزل 

المتر المربع

هو طول المجرى في عرضه مضروب في 2 والاجمالي مضروب بمتر اي واحد

وسعره تقريبا 180 ريال شامل للعزل


المثال

لدينا مجرى دكت طوله 10 متر طول بمقطع 30 سم في 20 سم مربوط في مجرى دكت اخر طوله 5 متر طولي مقطعه 20 سم في 20 سم بينهما نقاص بطول 50 سم 
كم يبلغ تكلفة المجرى كاملا مستخدما طريقة المتر الطولي والمتر المربع

طريقة المتر الطولي 

10 م.ط + 5 م.ط + 0.5 م.ط = 15.5 م.ط

ليصبح الاجمالي = 15.5 * 160 = 2480 ريال

طريقة المتر المربع 

10 م.ط مضروبة في ((0.3+0.2)ضرب 2 )+ 5م.ط مضروبة في ((0.2 +0.2) ضرب 2) + مساحة النقاص

ويمكن اهمال مساحة النقاص واستخدام الضلع الاعلى لتصبح = (0.2+0.2) ضرب 0.5 م.ط

ليصبح الاجمالي = 10 م2 +4.4 م2 = 14.4 م2 *180 ريال/م2 = 2592 ريال


تقبل تحياتي


----------



## berd (18 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتكم 
اسال الله ان يزيدكم من علمة


----------



## zanitty (18 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا اخى ksa و بعد ازنك قمت بتصحيح بعض الجمل و ارجو مراجعتى فيها ان كنت مخطئا)


eng-ksa قال:


> اخي الكريم
> 
> المتر الطولي
> 
> ...


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (3 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## رائد حمامرة (3 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتكم 
اسال الله ان يزيدكم من علمة


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (3 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا على طرح موضوع تسعير الدكت و شكرا على الاجابات الموفقة 
فقط اضيف ان البعض يسعر الدكت بالكيلو و هو اكسب للمقاول ويتراوح سعر الكيلو راكب بين 18 و 22 ريال بينما يحسب العزل بالمتر المربع و سعر المتر بالتركيب اذا كان رولات 55 ريال و اذاكان العزل بلاطات فالمتر قد يصل الى 80 ريال 
و اذا كان العزل خارجي يختلف الامر حيث يغلف العزل بالقماش و الغراء المانع لتسؤب الماء و تكون العفن 
و الامر يختلف اذا طلب المالك او الاستشاري تغليف العزل بالالمونيوم سمك 0.6ملم أو 0.7 ملم حيث يكلف المتر المربع حوالي 60 - 80 ريال حسب سمك التعليف و صعوبة العملية لان هذا يتطلب وقت اطول في عملية التشكيل و التركيب البعض يطلب تحميل بوابات منع انتشار الحريق او اختصارا بوابات الحريق و خامدات الصوت اذ يتم حساب قيمتها و توزيع القيمة شاملة التركيب على اجمالي الامتار المربعة او الطولية او المقدرة بالكيلوجرام

تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (4 مارس 2010)

*مشكورين 
*


----------



## aati badri (17 مارس 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا على طرح موضوع تسعير الدكت و شكرا على الاجابات الموفقة
> فقط اضيف ان البعض يسعر الدكت بالكيلو و هو اكسب للمقاول ويتراوح سعر الكيلو راكب بين 18 و 22 ريال بينما يحسب العزل بالمتر المربع و سعر المتر بالتركيب اذا كان رولات 55 ريال و اذاكان العزل بلاطات فالمتر قد يصل الى 80 ريال
> و اذا كان العزل خارجي يختلف الامر حيث يغلف العزل بالقماش و الغراء المانع لتسؤب الماء و تكون العفن
> ...


 تحياتي استاذي مهندس صبري سعيد
نرجو من المهندسين الاستشاريين أن يراعونا نحن معشر مهندسو المقاولين:67:
فسعر الالمنيوم 0.7 امريكي أضعاف هذه القيمة 
لان بعض الاستشاريين معنا في الموقع سوف ياخذ هذه الارقام وخاصة هي من استاذنا م صبري انها نهائية ولكل انواع الكلادينق


----------



## ASHRAF100 (14 يناير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## وائل البرعى (19 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## m.abd (19 مايو 2013)

اخوتي الكرام ..
اذا كان هناك معلومات عن هذه الأسعار في الامارات اتمنى ارشادنا لها وشكرا


----------



## nofal (21 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## wael nesim (22 مايو 2013)

تحياتى لكل المهندسين المشاركين فى الموضوع وكل المعلومات اللى فى الموضوع, لكن عايز اضيف حاجة صغيرة وهى ان افضل طريقة لحساب تكلفة الصاج هى بالوزن, لان تكلفة صاج سمكه 0.6 غير تكلفة صاج سمكه 0.7 وهكذا, لو انا حسبت بالمتر الطولى او بالمتر المربع فأنا كدة معملتش حساب سمك الصاج.


----------



## drmady (24 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------

